# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  El agua embotellada tiene más polonio radiactivo que la del grifo

## F. Lázaro

Curioso artículo... http://www.iagua.es/noticias/agua-em...el-grifo-46437




> *Investigadores del Centro Nacional de Aceleradores y la Universidad de Sevilla han analizado los niveles del polonio radiactivo 210Po en 32 marcas de agua mineral. Los resultados revelan que las concentraciones de esta sustancia nociva en algunas muestras superan más de 100 veces a las que hay en el agua del grifo, aunque siempre muy por debajo de los valores peligrosos.*
> 
> 
> 
>  El polonio-210 (210Po) se ha hecho popular por casos como la muerte del espía ruso Aleksandr Litvinenko, envenenado con este radionúclido altamente tóxico, y el del histórico líder palestino Yasser Arafat, que pudo correr la misma suerte.
> 
> Este isotopo se presenta de forma natural en pequeñas trazas en el agua, el suelo y la atmósfera, aunque cuando se acumula por ingestión o inhalación en distintas partes del cuerpo (hígado, bazo, riñones y médula) puede originar daños celulares.
> 
> Ahora, investigadores de la Universidad de Sevilla (US) y el Centro Nacional de Aceleradores (CNA, centro mixto US-Junta de Andalucía-CSIC) han evaluado la dosis de polonio-210 que recibe la población española por consumir agua mineral embotellada. Las muestras se han recogido en botellas de 32 marcas comerciales.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (15-mar-2014),maltcof (09-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Os acompaño varios enlaces para quien quiera documentarse sobre el Polonio.
Como vereis tienen más para preocuparse los fumadores, los espías y Arafat (R.I.P.)
http://www.uam.es/docencia/elementos...mentos/po.html
http://www.lenntech.es/periodica/elementos/po.htm
http://www.abc.es/sociedad/20131108/...311071703.html
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundosalud/2...164890320.html
http://www.quimitube.com/un-veneno-l...l-polonio-210/

----------

